# Topics > AI in car and transport > Advanced driver assistance systems, ADAS >  Bosch automated driving, Advanced Driver Assistance Systems, Robert Bosch GmbH, Stuttgart, Germany

## Airicist

Contributors:

Robert Bosch GmbH

TomTom NV

automated-driving.com

youtube.com/BoschAutomotive

Senior Group Manager at Automated Driving at Bosch USA - Moritz Dechant

----------


## Airicist

Bosch Automated driving

 Published on Jan 22, 2013




> High-performance driver assistance systems already help drivers reach their destinations safely and more comfortably. In the future, they will be able to analyze ever more complex traffic situations and act either independently or by supporting the driver.With each innovation, we move a step closer to the goal of accident-free and fully-automated driving. With an increasing level of automation, automated functions will reduce the driver's burden more and more, thereby creating space for productivity, communication or entertainment while driving.
> 
> Bosch is developing technologies for an intelligent forward thinking vehicle -- making the vision of injury and accident free driving reality. Automated driving synchronizes traffic flow, reducing travel times and fuel consumption. It reduces driver burden by taking over dedicated driving tasks -- in line with each individual's needs -- allowing all age ranges to be mobile and safe. Automated driving allows the vehicle to become a part of the driver's interconnected home and work life, making time spent on the road more productive and eventful. Bosch is developing holistic mobility concepts and services, paving the way for personalized environment-friendly travel.

----------


## Airicist

Bosch World Experience 2014 - 3 questions about**: Automated Driving 

 Published on Jul 29, 2014




> Learn from Shilpa Gulati, Senior Research Engineer at Robert Bosch LLC, how the technology of Automated Driving will change the way of driving and what other research on future technologies is being done at the Bosch Research and Technology Center in Palo Alto.

----------


## Airicist

Article "TomTom and Bosch SoftTec Team up to Deliver Advanced Driver Assistance Systems"

September 29, 2014

----------


## Airicist

Bosch CES 2015: "Futuristic Technologies" Become Reality 

Published on Jan 7, 2015




> Components that make some of the futuristic functions of a self-driving car from 1980's television (K.I.T.T.) a reality.

----------


## Airicist

Bosch CES 2015: Vehicle Connectivity 

Published on Jan 7, 2015




> Barbara Zelenay from Bosch Car Multimedia is at CES showcasing Bosch solutions for vehicle connectivity. Infotainment, navigation, and display systems, as well as smartphone integration and connected solutions from Bosch all focused on maximizing safety and comfort and minimizing driver distraction at the same time.

----------


## Airicist

Bosch Automated Driving prototype on the German autobahn

Published on Jul 17, 2015




> Hands off the wheel: Join us for an automated ride on the German autobahn with one of our two new all electric Tesla S that were converted into fully automated driving prototypes!

----------


## Airicist

Bosch showcases connectivity, personalization in new driving technology

Published on Jan 7, 2016




> The car of the future will let you choose music based on your mood, check the security of you home, and even answer the front door.

----------


## Airicist

Bosch Mobility Experience: Automated driving

Published on Jul 13, 2017




> At the "Bosch Mobility Experience" on our proving ground in Boxberg, Germany, automotive blogger Fabian Mechtel (@asphaltfrage) explored solutions in automated driving.

----------


## Airicist

Bosch mobility experience: deep learning and autonomous drive

Published on Jul 17, 2017




> At the "Bosch Mobility Experience" on our proving ground in Boxberg, Germany, automotive blogger Fabian Mechtel (@asphaltfrage) explored solutions in automated driving.

----------


## Airicist

Tesla and Google competitor Bosch shows us it's autonomous future

Published on Sep 26, 2017

----------


## Airicist

Bosch Driver Assistance Systems for commercial vehicles

Published on Nov 19, 2018

----------


## Airicist

Shape Tomorrow's World: Automated Driving

Published on May 21, 2019




> “Automated driving is cutting edge, will change everything, will have a global impact on the world, and is really improving people’s lives.” - Moritz Dechant, Automated Driving

----------

